
Show HN: Boulder Dash type of game in Elm - quickthrower2
https://jordymoos.github.io/elm-pixel-boulder-game/?hideDebug=1
======
quickthrower2
More links here (source code, level editor etc.):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/elm/comments/a3cemn/i_made_a_boulde...](https://www.reddit.com/r/elm/comments/a3cemn/i_made_a_boulder_dash_type_of_game_in_elm/)

Direct play link [https://jordymoos.github.io/elm-pixel-boulder-
game/?startLev...](https://jordymoos.github.io/elm-pixel-boulder-
game/?startLevel=official%2F001&hideDebug=1)

Sorry I posted the editor link by mistake, just click Play on the page :-)

